# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMOwned Private Server

## jimmy2222

i've been on HSWoW.net's server for a while now, in fact, i even donated over $100. I'm getting kind of tired of the server generally because of the fact that the management (its ok but could be better), the community and the amount of downtime. I KNOW that the people here who were to take up this idea could out do WoWscape, burning wow and HSWoW. if you guys were to do this i would probably stick around alot more. also, you can set up some donor gear, and whoever donates to server gets donor status on forum etc.

edit: if this has already been suggested, just close the thread or whatever you see is fit.

----------


## Super Noob

Donate for the server = donator status on the forum. Secks.

This is actually a good idea, but as long as it's a funserver with all the epic vendors and stuff. I'm done with level grinding for a while.

----------


## Super Noob

> Well, I have an excellent funserver database that the server could use. ^.^
> Its just released and has more than 300 people helping it and submitting new content. 
> Www.GamingEVOLVED.org


Aren't you the one that lost your account on a server then got all pissed at Mark or something then started to hack him? O.o

----------


## raceboy404

> Aren't you the one that lost your account on a server then got all pissed at Mark or something then started to hack him? O.o


i think it is  :EEK!:

----------


## Chsz

Didn't we have an mmowned server a long long long long time ago? I remember there were like 3 people on and it eventually shut down. This site has more people now though and i would join again :Wink:

----------


## Hellgawd

No thats not what happened. Other way around :S

----------


## Super Noob

> No thats not what happened. Other way around :S


I see.

----------


## Tristan

I think this idea would be totally awesome. We would need to confront our Emulator Experts and ask their opinions about this. Matt would obviously need to be confronted as well. Other than that it is a great idea!

----------


## WoWLegend

I was actually asked by Marlo to host this server, and it has several threads in contrib discussion...

----------


## Tristan

I'll be there to discuss in 60 rep give me 3 minutes...

----------


## Sahdrani

I would love to see this too, it would be awesome. I may have my own server, but I'm lonely.  :Frown: 

Sahdrani

----------


## smeagol

*MMOwned WoW Server That's Very Good Idea! I Think It Would Be The Best Private Server Ever!!! Just Imagine How Much Players Will Be On MMOwned Server*

----------


## jimmy2222

obviously it would have to be a funserver, grinding is gay.

----------


## Dimmy353

we arleady disccusing it

----------


## Hellgawd

I would recomened using my database if it is a funserver. :P

----------


## Errage

Hoping this happens, I've been hopping between to many different servers, need to find one like WoWLegend's where I can actually stick with.

(I should be a contributor by now, nobody gives rep anymore >.> I worked hard on two great guides and lots of people use them, but nobody gives rep D: - Yay ranting, gotta find something to blame everything on!  :Smile:  )

----------


## KuRIoS

and we should have some of our model editors to make a big statue of me ingame as well

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Lol Kurios id do it  :Smile:  Your secksie

----------


## -Lex

NIIICE idea, only MMowned people, at one huge wow server, to PvP, Exploit, Explore, make gold,that would be like......Awsome!!! :P

----------


## Relz

> and we should have some of our model editors to make a big statue of me ingame as well


That'd be cool. I'd be the one with a character by it /bow'ing constantly.

----------


## Adrenalin3

> and we should have some of our model editors to make a big statue of me ingame as well


If i could make GIF's PNG's then i would make your avatar the tileset for many places  :Wink: Anyway i would also like a MMOwned server that would own.

----------


## Gelormino

> *MMOwned WoW Server That's Very Good Idea! I Think It Would Be The Best Private Server Ever!!! Just Imagine How Much Players Will Be On MMOwned Server*


Lol....Thats kind of annoying with the beggining of every being on Caps  :Frown:

----------


## Gelormino

Oh and BTW....That would be awesome If we could get a Private server running  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snuss

i would def join and know 3 more peeps that would  :Smile:

----------


## smeagol

> Lol....Thats kind of annoying with the beggining of every being on Caps


*
That's Offtopic And Why Do You Think That I Care What You Have Against My Capitalizing Every Word In Sentence..*

----------


## Muatmessmoko

20 extra keystrokes, will lead to faster arthritis and that typing disease that I cant remember

----------


## smeagol

*I Lol'd.. :S*

----------


## Tristan

WHEN I TYPE LIKE THIS DOES IT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE I AM YELLING AT YOU?

----------


## Super Noob

> WHEN I TYPE LIKE THIS DOES IT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE I AM YELLING AT YOU?


and when i talk like this it means im whispering lololol

----------


## Killer_Dajobe

_[NIIICE idea, only MMowned people, at one huge wow server, to PvP, Exploit, Explore, make gold,that would be like......Awsome!!! :P]_

can we use wall haxxors too?

----------


## Sahdrani

> _[NIIICE idea, only MMowned people, at one huge wow server, to PvP, Exploit, Explore, make gold,that would be like......Awsome!!! :P]_
> 
> can we use wall haxxors too?


WOULD LOVE to see this, as I like to mountain climb too. However it will probably only be allowed if they had like 2 separate servers running. (SERVERS, not REALMS.)

Sahdrani

----------


## WoWLegend

Well the beta starts soon for all Contribs and donators. We will see how that goes

----------


## Sahdrani

> Well the beta starts soon for all Contribs and donators. We will see how that goes


Sweet. Time for me go get a prepaid debit card  :Smile: 

Sahdrani

----------


## Marlo

We are in the process of setting this up. Just bought a domain name and about to start on a website.

----------


## jimmy2222

sickness, don't forget some custom vendors. also are you guys using just a reg antrix repack or what?

when will this be open to the community?

----------


## Marlo

As soon as we get it online  :Wink:  Beta will be open toon.

----------


## Hellgawd

Woot! I can't wait.
Too bad the beta is only for donators :S

----------


## Gelormino

> Woot! I can't wait.
> Too bad the beta is only for donators :S


Dont worry We'll eventually get our chance to play  :Smile:

----------


## jimmy2222

will there be any donor items/weapons etc marlo?

----------


## arcaton

yes...haha and we could make some people GMs to summon Raganos and other raid bosses into random citys XD

----------


## Nimaasuss

awesome idea. i want to help make this sooooooo bad!

----------


## Hellgawd

I would try to apply as a gm. :P
(Although id probably only be mods and donators or something)

----------


## Igsy

I reckon, if the Mods got GM status, It'd be really good. better than having people apply.
Imagine having people like Piggy as a GM? It'd *RAWK*!

----------


## Marlo

I wouldnt suggest making donors GM's as 
A) theres alot of them
B) We dont proerly know all of em

I think a few select people (who can be trusted) wouldbe made GM

PS the server is soon entering Beta stages for contribs/donors and mods.

----------


## Igsy

I reckon, if like 10 well known and respectable people want to become a GM, but theres only like a maximum of 5 GM slots at the time, Polls could and should be used to an advantage.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzeleid

so there will be an officiall MMOwned server? Niiice.

then again, can't drop mine, but i'll have to check it out

----------


## Tristan

Time for me to go out and get 57 rep!

----------


## Herzeleid

much as i will get 50 :yuck:

----------


## Phase228

O.o i might host it Omgz

----------


## WoWLegend

It is already being hosted by me, phase, and the beta has begun. (for donators and up)

----------


## Errage

> It is already being hosted by me, phase, and the beta has begun. (for donators and up)


Awesome ^^ As soon as I get off this laptop and on to a real computer (I am SO lazy right now.) I'll be sure to check it out. Same Realmlist as the old server? (Warcraftmax)

----------


## Aelus

I find gear for donations on private servers pretty lame. Sure it keeps the server up but lets be real here, most people that pay for the gear don't give a shit about the server. All they care for is the gear so they can run around at 300% faster killing those players who aren't willing or cannot pay over 100USD for some gear on a private server that can disappear anytime. The forum status is a good idea.. doesn't effect your in game enviorment. I dont find it fun running around at 300% faster killing players who basically are like a 70 in tier 6 against a level 1 creature. My idea is, if you want that gear up the cap, dont make it for donating so you can put an extra buck in your wallet. Allow it to your comminuty, show them you care 1 flying piece of fly shit about them....

----------


## Herzeleid

Who is the mastermind behind this idea. No offence, but i have a hard time believing it's Phase ^^

I need to contact them with more information. :wave:

----------


## WoWLegend

it began in contrib discussion tbh

----------


## Muatmessmoko

You should get lots o repz or donate so you can see it  :Big Grin:

----------


## smeagol

> I reckon, if the Mods got GM status, It'd be really good. better than having people apply.
> Imagine having people like Piggy as a GM? It'd *RAWK*!


U Forgot *Marlo* 2  :Smile: !

----------


## Phase228

> Who is the mastermind behind this idea. No offence, but i have a hard time believing it's Phase ^^
> 
> I need to contact them with more information. :wave:


They all know i could i just...dont feel i have time.......

----------


## smeagol

> You should get lots o repz or donate so you can see it


*U Need 80 repz For Contributor Rank.. And 100 Posts! LoL*

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Thats not very hard to get smeagol

----------


## smeagol

> Thats not very hard to get smeagol


*Ya Rly?! :tard:*

----------


## Tristan

I am like definitely 56 rep away!

----------


## Super Noob

> I am like definitely 56 rep away!


And I'm..

*Looks at rep*

....

----------


## smeagol

> And I'm..
> 
> *Looks at rep*
> 
> ....


*Same Rep Like ME :nyahnyah::wave:*

----------


## Marlo

80 rep is hard to get if people didnt randomly rep eachother  :Wink:

----------


## omfgwoot

lol u got 543 rep... :P

----------


## Tristan

Rep would be so easy to get if people knew how... I get so many "+ Rep" either followed by not even giving rep or giving 0 rep  :Frown:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> sickness, don't forget some custom vendors. also are you guys using just a reg antrix repack or what


im currently in the process of making a 99.99% bugfree SQL package for this server  :Smile:

----------


## smeagol

> im currently in the process of making a 99.99% bugfree SQL package for this server


*
W00t Tho It's For Contributors And Higher Ranks /cry!*

----------


## Super Noob

> *
> W00t Tho It's For Contributors And Higher Ranks /cry!*


On Topic: It's for Contributors and up. FOR NOW!

Off Topic: You didn't capitalize the 'C' in /cry!

/grammarpolice off

----------


## Acespades

*I have a question followed by some suggestions for the server.*

* 1*.When is the server going to be released to the public. I am told this is in beta for Donators only by my friend.

_Note these are just suggestions._



Suggestions:
* 1.* Don't hire random people for GM positions. I would suggest hiring the senior members that would like to be GM's on the server. This not meaning Donators. Mainly Moderators, Elite Users, Super Moderators, and of course Admins . This would keep people from going berserk and ruining gameplay by Abusing powers and spawning Mobs in cities. The reason I used these people for my suggested list is because they aren't random people that can mess around important stuff without knowing that it would ruin their reputation. Random people. Can just screw stuff up and make a new account they have too much to lose.

* 2.* Have benefits of being a Site Donator.

* 3.* Specific Forum for The Server under World of Warcraft.

----------


## Acespades

gratz on thinking?

----------


## Tmoney

Man im so pumped up for this it look awesome!!

ive been looking for a sever for quite a bit.

((Oh and this is my fisrt post but i always look at the guide))

----------


## Obex

I Think we had one back when i joined but it wass always full so we got 2 and they were allways full  :Frown:

----------


## Bane.

I would personally love it. And since WoWlegend is hosting it, that makes me squeel with joy becuz i played on black hole TBC server. I quite enjoyed it too.

----------


## Demonkunga

Well, I was just killed and teleported around by some guy named Alred or something. So I left.

----------


## krisse123

that seems like a good idea :P

----------


## Fault

> 80 rep is hard to get if people didnt randomly rep eachother


Earn rep, contribute the forum. THats the point of a contributor

----------


## miklm

I would definitely play there sometime  :Smile:

----------


## goider

okay, i say make it PvP and use our MMowned acct info for logins.

----------


## Toxik

I believe there was a Emulation Server sometime ago, but it must of been deleted. Well, if a new MMOwned Private Server does indeed open, please PM me about it. I would love to Administer or be a GM on there!  :Smile:

----------


## Tristan

The position of GM will most likely only be given to high ranking members of MMOwned.

----------


## John Krayton

Well, just because you've got a color name, doesn't mean you'll be GM.

Players that are NOT this position have there equal chances, just gotta show who you are ^^

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> okay, i say make it PvP and use our MMowned acct info for logins.


would take matt years to add everyoens accoutn info :P

----------


## Tristan

> Well, just because you've got a color name, doesn't mean you'll be GM.
> 
> Players that are NOT this position have there equal chances, just gotta show who you are ^^


Not so much. I would think the GMs on the server are going to be mainly comprised of people who have been at MMOwned for a while and are high-ranking members (Unless you have a special talent that no others possess).

----------


## jimmy2222

who will be the root admin? will it be marlo or matt or what? because i'd like to send in my GM application when the time comes and know who to send it too.

----------


## Matt

This private server is in NO WAY related to me or my site as I have no say over management therefore its unofficial just like every other mmowned server out there.. *


MMOWNED.COM DOES NOT HAVE AN OFFICIAL PRIVATE SERVER. please do not create more threads on this topic.. I will never attach the MMOwned name to anything I do not have absolute 100% management power over.
*

----------

